# My R34 GTR...



## Shakey Finch (Jul 5, 2005)

Now that everything apart from the StopTech brakes has been fitted, I thought it was time to post up some pictures of my R34....to say I'm pleased with it is a huge understatement!

Hope you like it.

Mark.


http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m248/hawkwell1/IMG_1246.jpg
http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m248/hawkwell1/IMG_1236.jpg
http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m248/hawkwell1/IMG_1235.jpg
http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m248/hawkwell1/IMG_1229.jpg
http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m248/hawkwell1/IMG_1228.jpg
http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m248/hawkwell1/IMG_1227.jpg
http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m248/hawkwell1/IMG_1224.jpg
http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m248/hawkwell1/IMG_1223.jpg
http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m248/hawkwell1/IMG_1222.jpg
http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m248/hawkwell1/IMG_1220.jpg
http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m248/hawkwell1/IMG_1219.jpg
http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m248/hawkwell1/IMG_1216.jpg
http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m248/hawkwell1/IMG_1214.jpg


----------



## GTRR (May 20, 2006)

Is that Mark Finch? why does that name sound familar?


----------



## NuttyRB26 (Jul 9, 2006)

Nice Car!


----------



## Shakey Finch (Jul 5, 2005)

GTRR said:


> Is that Mark Finch? why does that name sound familar?


Shakey Finch, the mad motorcycle wheelie nutter from the Cannonball Run.


----------



## Sean (Aug 16, 2005)

If you ever feel the need for your old 33 then let me know - It'll be a wrench but I'll swap


----------



## Shakey Finch (Jul 5, 2005)

Sean said:


> If you ever feel the need for your old 33 then let me know - It'll be a wrench but I'll swap


Sean, i've got your number mate!


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

looks cool mate!

Neil


----------



## Shakey Finch (Jul 5, 2005)

Cheers Neil, and thanks for the leather bubby.


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Very nice :smokin:

I'm planning similar mods for my GTR, mind if I ask a couple of questions?

What size wheels/tyres are you running - they look like 19's ?

Did you lower the car at all?


----------



## Shakey Finch (Jul 5, 2005)

Demon Dave said:


> Very nice :smokin:
> 
> I'm planning similar mods for my GTR, mind if I ask a couple of questions?
> 
> ...


Yes the wheels are 19" not sure what the ofset is, 12 I THINK. Tyre size is 275 30 19 and the suspension is Tein Superstreet with EDFC. Overall the car is lowered by about 35mm which gives just the right clearance for speedbumps.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Looks very cool,like the wheels,suit the car perfect,good taste


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

Cracking looking R34, thanks for sharing. Love the TE37's:bowdown1:


----------



## COSSYCam (Nov 16, 2004)

Shakey Finch said:


> Now that everything apart from the StopTech brakes has been fitted, I thought it was time to post up some pictures of my R34....to say I'm pleased with it is a huge understatement!
> 
> Hope you like it.
> 
> Mark.


Nice 34


----------



## Shakey Finch (Jul 5, 2005)

Thanks for that Cossycam!


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

I am more interested in the jumps in the back ground of one of the pictures............might be okay for my old Enduro Speciazed mountain bike.....


----------



## R34Nismo (Oct 3, 2002)

I want a video of that if you do Mr G.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

When Mr Finch gets himself on a MTB I am sure we can sort some vids....


----------



## Shakey Finch (Jul 5, 2005)

Mark, there is a sh1t load of "jumpy" type terrain around the Aldershot/Farnham area, I think even you would be scared to go off some of them. 

Anytime you fancy some MTB'ing just shout, I'll have video camera in hand..

Mark.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Nice car ,Skylines look great lowerd ,in fact they look odd now on standard suspension I think.


----------



## Ian C (Jun 3, 2003)

Mark H, car looking fantastic mate........good to see you threw in the towel on a modifications cease-fire! 
Mark G - don't think those specialized bikes can take much stick, otherwise shakey would be pushing them to the GTR boys!
Haha 

Ian


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

looks cool GTR


----------



## magoo (Nov 7, 2005)

very nice gtr i like the strut brace ive got one on order


----------

